# 99490 Chronic care management



## Najwa (Jan 8, 2015)

Does anyone have any documentation from CMS for 99490? documentation, billing guidelines, etc, aside from what is in CPT?


----------



## teresabug (Jan 8, 2015)

I use the MLN Matters website. There are articles available for this CPT code.



http://www.cms.gov/site-search/search-results.html?q=99490


----------



## bridie25 (Jan 8, 2015)

go to this website has a good amount of information about what is needed. One thing I can tell you for sure if you are not using an EHR don't bother. 

http://www.pyapc.com/resources/collateral/white-papers/Chronic-Care-Whitepaper-PYA.pdf
Hope this helps


Brianna Dieguez AS, CPC
Coding Supervisor
MGSI


----------

